# flopped



## cornculapte

'(...) and an old woman flopped sideways in a wheelchair.'


----------



## Bântuit

Presupun că e: a(se) bălăbăni


----------



## cornculapte

Şi atunci cum vine?
Femeie bălăbănită?  
Că nu e 'flopping' să fie 'femeie bălăbănindu-se'. E la participiu, 'flopped'.


----------



## farscape

s-a răsturnat într-o parte


----------



## cornculapte

Mersi farscape.


----------

